# Mitre saw stands



## obxdeck (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the Rigid with a dewalt 12". The rollers on mine can go up high enough to be used as a stop. I usually only use it for cutting pickets, so it stays in the shop mostly, but I can manage to get it in the back of my truck when it needs to go to a site.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a Rigid too and I love it. Large wheels are great on stairs and rough terrain. As far as long stock, I have two additional stands I use with my Rigid table saw and they work great for that 14' stock.

I did just experience my first problem with it though. At 8 degrees (outside temp. on angel) the hydraulic lifter didn't work that great. But to be fair, I wasn't working all that great either:laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I use a 20' ladder across 2 horses. Put some scrap 2X4 blocks on the ladder for supports that match the table height. Easy, simple, and I don't need to put more equipment in my truck.


----------



## strongfloors (Feb 18, 2007)

Danahy said:


> I rigged my pull out bed in the back of my truck to have support legs, and I do everything from there.


Thanks, great idea.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been using the Dewalt stand of a couple of years now with the Dewalt 12" dual bevel. No problems except the rubber feet never want to stay on.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

If anyone wants to get a Rigid MSUV, get to Home Depot they have them on sale for $99.

I just bought one last night for my Dad after I heard about the sale on the Fine Homebuild board.

I have had one for a few years and it is great, saw stays attached and folds up like a hand truck. For longer boards I use roller stands. I have trailer with ramp for all my tools, so no problem loading it. Rolls right in and bungie to wall.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

Newera said:


> I'm thinking of getting a mitre saw stand and have narrowed it down to three options. I currently have a 12" single bevel DeWalt mitre saw. I would be using it for framing and finishing as well as at home in the shop.
> 
> Any comments from owners/users of these stands would be very helpful. Here's what I like/dislike about each stand.
> 
> ...


I've had the dewalt for about 3 years, but I certainly didn't pay $299 for it. I think I paid less then $199. The only thing I've had to replace are the rubber feet that will never stay on. Works great with my dual bevel Dewalt 12".


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

I use the Dewalt for small jobs, packs up quick and takes up little room.
I paid $199 as well. I make a chop bench for big jobs, it's better for long length's and setting multiple cut marks. The Dewalt is a little un-stable.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Rigid On Sale $99.00*

Hey all, just wanted to let you know, Looks like Home Depot is tryingto rais some cash before their fiscal year end. They have a number of tools on sale. The Rigid stand is being sold at $99.00!!! I just picked up a spare I am going to try to adapt to an MK Wet Saw I have.

Go support the economy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

I use the UU610 by Hitachi. Light, strong, wheeled, folds very small, extends far.


----------



## Jeff (socal) (Sep 30, 2006)

When i was working for Home Creapo i was gonna purchase the Ryobi miter stand for Xmas. It is i think the bang for the buck stand if you are in a budget. Then a local contractor sold me a brand new Dewalt stand for a good price and so i bought it. I love it to death!...its not the lightest stand but its pretty sturdy. Most of my powertools are Dewalt!..


----------



## keepitstraight (Nov 12, 2006)

*stand*

have had a dw for three years now and payed 196.00 american. it is great. love putting the saw on one end and having repeat 8 foot cuts or four the other way. can also slide the supports right up to my dw708 and cut 14 inch repeats. great for cripples, sills and headers on you ro.s

the one i really want is called saw helper or something like that. saw stays on roller stand and collapses to move. pop it up and it takes less than a minute to put on the wings which are adjustable to varied ground. the wings are from 5 to nine feet per side and have a flip stop that allows repeat cuts with 1/100th inch accuracy.

used my "boss's" bosch saw and stand for the last month or so. wouldn't waste my money. granted, you can leave the saw on the stand since it is wheeled, but the cam handles are always behind the sharp parts of the mounting bracket, it doesn't hold firmly, (the ends bounce w/2X6 material easily) is hard to slide, and is way too short for my taste. the stop is only on one side. and you'll never get eight foot stopped cuts. (i'd settle for 92-5/8) 

thanks for not mentioning stablemate. never met one that kept it's nuts on. that's three bosses, 5 stablemates, and one had lock washers installed before the first job. had only three missing nuts when it hit the job first time.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I just bought the bosch stand last week and I am impressed with the quality. I don't see any problem with the sharp points like keepitstaight said(just push the mounting brackets back). I also dont find it too short. It looked short at first but then i mounted my saw so it gave me another 4'' heighth(and I'm 6'4''). It is really easy to breakdown and has wheels to roll it. I got it on amazon with free shipping and 20% off so it came to $170, a great price for a great stand. It is also universal for other saws.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

This all sounds to complicated. I just take a 16' 2X12, sit it on a pair of horses, sit the miter box in the center, and tack supports at 4' and 8' away from the center. This allows me to cut both ends of a 16' piece of base. If I don't have a 2X12 handy I'll use a 20' ladder.

Miter saw stands just don't give the flexibility/length needed. I have the horses on the job anyway, can sit the compact table saw on the 2X12 as needed, it works, it's simple, it's cheap, what's not to like?


----------



## works4me111 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just bought a Dewalt stand for my 10" bosch dual bevel slide saw and think its great. Breaks down easily, light weight, compact, very affordable (Amazon.com) and no assembly required other than the supports and mounting your saw. 

I read some reviews on Amazon and everyone was complaining about the assembly of the bosch stand (which is made by another company) and the quality wasn't quite what you would expect from the other bosch stuff. (I am a huge bosch fan) The Dewalt was cheaper also.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

All this talk of miter saw stands and nobody chimed in with the Sawhelper?

http://www.sawhelper.com/

It's pretty much acknowledged to be one of the best miter saw stands ever made for many reasons. I use a Sawhelper on my 12" Bosch slider, but I also use a TracRac for with a 10" chop for small, quick jobs.

The Sawhelper is expensive compared to any others, but it's not like any others with good reason.


----------



## geesspots (May 13, 2008)

*Ms-uv*

the company I work for has gone throught many differn't styles of stands from the plank to the 1000$ rousoue stand to a samona stand (dewalt knockoff)

the rousoue stand (probably spelt wrong) was a very good stand as long as it never gets wet. after a little rain the wooden base (mdf) swelled up and needed replacing and about 6 months later all the knobs started to seize up making the fancy extension useless. before that it was a very good stand with repeat cut stops and large extension table. so if you never work in the rain get one.

we recently got a samona (dewakt knockoff) it is very light and inexpensive as well with the saw mounts on several differn't saws the universal mount works great. it is cheap thought and the locking handles have broken off of three difernt bracket but i Imagine the dewalt would work really well. Have seen it on the site ( used by subtrades) and seems really good.

I recently purchased the ms-uv from hd seems good so far (definatly made in china) but seems that will work well for other tools including my planner and as it is for home use should be very usefull.

well these are my opinions and only time will tell


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

*FOR SALE: Ridgid Miter Saw Stand (NEW) $125*

I have a brand new Ridgid Miter Saw Stand still in box w/plastic wrapped around it. Asking $125. Located in LaGrangeville, NY 12540


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Wooohooo! I found it!

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=36917&highlight=stolen

:jester:


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> Newera,
> Have you looked at the Bosch? The bosch stand looks good. I am also in the market for a stand :detective:. Amazon has one for $219 with free shipping. Others are selling for as high as $340. It holds up to 18' stock, 44 lbs. and has adjustable legs. I am personally a big fan of Bosch products. Anyone else have experience witht this one?



I have the bosch. I like it alot as it's solid and comes with rollers and stops. It is easy to adjust however the knobs are prone to breaking in really cold weather (-15 - -20 C)


----------



## Home Pro (Feb 27, 2006)

Saw Helper all the way... Had one for 15? years. Set it up once and been using it ever since. Hands down the best out there for the serious professional. Quick set-up and always accurate, even on uneven terrain.:thumbup: Got a few buddies that bought 'em after they seen mine, and they're still using them also.

http://www.sawhelper.com/


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have the Dewalt. Well made in most respects. Folds down and carries very easily. I like being able to slide the saw on the base. 

My one complaint is the stops have a lot of slop. 1/8" or more. I find myself trying to put a consistent amount of pressure towards the stop to compensate.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Chris G said:


> Wooohooo! I found it!
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=36917&highlight=stolen
> 
> :jester:


I didn't know what you were talking about,:shifty: but followed the link. That suck,but I can assure you its not this one. :no:I know you were joking anyway. Hope you have been following Craigslist, though I don't know how popular it is in Canada. 

I bought this one for my tile saw. It was going to modify it to fit as it was cheaper than the rolling tile saws, but since I got out of the physical end of the biz, :sad:I don't need it anymore. 

Good luck with yours. Sounds like a local or inside job though. It usually is. Make sure you notify all the local handymen and contractors.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought that Rigid after reading this thread last year. Its great for the money but has been falling apart since day one. Its not real RIGID


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Whats falling apart? Screws? Parts? Give them a call. They replaced a leaking hyd. cylinder for me. Thats it.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

LNG24 said:


> I didn't know what you were talking about,:shifty: but followed the link. That suck,but I can assure you its not this one. :no:I know you were joking anyway. Hope you have been following Craigslist, though I don't know how popular it is in Canada.
> 
> I bought this one for my tile saw. It was going to modify it to fit as it was cheaper than the rolling tile saws, but since I got out of the physical end of the biz, :sad:I don't need it anymore.
> 
> Good luck with yours. Sounds like a local or inside job though. It usually is. Make sure you notify all the local handymen and contractors.


I am sure it is long gone by now. Once it's out the box, it would look like all the rest. Oh well.

Back on topic. I bought a used Delta Stand with wheels. The older model. It's okay.


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

robert c1 said:


> I have the Dewalt. Well made in most respects. Folds down and carries very easily. I like being able to slide the saw on the base.
> 
> My one complaint is the stops have a lot of slop. 1/8" or more. I find myself trying to put a consistent amount of pressure towards the stop to compensate.


Same here. I still like it the best out of all the stands though. I've been working with a really old trim carpenter who huffed at it when he first saw it. He liked to use a table he made that extended the platform a foot or so on either side. He'd just fight the long stuff to get a good cut and that was just the way it was, cause that was the way it always was. Well the other day, i noticed he made a new table that looked like a wooden version of the dewalt stand.


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> Whats falling apart?


Probably everything, if its a rigid. 

Rigid does make nice looking stuff for homeowners to decorate the shelves in their garages with.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been using the Dewalt for about a year now... light and sturdy.... I am very please with it.

Cheers


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Trimwerx said:


> ...Rigid does make nice looking stuff for homeowners to decorate the shelves in their garages with.


Ah, the goold old Ridgid Tool Calendar Girls. Yum.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

Here's another Dewalt DW723 stand user for over 2 years now. Some of the pro's about this stand is that it breaks down and sets up quick in less time than I can have my son get out of an air conditioned truck lately.








Con's would be the thumb wing nuts need some tightening and reset at the end guards as well as those black rubber shoes on the legs have a tendency to fall off. But all and all very satisfied with it.


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> Ridgid... If you go to the tools section of this forum you will see a miter stand thread... LOTS of people voting for the Ridgid.


I have the "old" Ridgid AC9940, the one with the large flat top and the saw is directly bolted to it. The ONLY I dislike, and I wouldn't have minded if the new stand didn't have it is that the rollers are stationary when the out-riggers are down.That being said, I went out and bought the "New" AC9944 with the mounting rails and blah, blah, blah. It went back to the store a week later. VERY unstable, the outriggers are WOBBLY as HELL, difficult to lower as the unit binds, and the wheels seem to twist the support legs as the unit is loaded. The rollers don't support material along their full width and the fences line up with the rollers at the mid point. Cutting anything wider than a 2x4 causes the material to roll off the supports. Wait til they redesign it and then recheck it. If you can find the old AC9940, GRAB it! Very stable, light in comparison, nice wide wheels. I m working with a welder to make me some brackets that I can attach to the horizontals on the outriggers that would provide moveable rollers like the new unit and still leave the fixed ones in place. The other nice stand that I like, believe it or not is the Ryobi stand. Don't remember the EXACT spec, but I can support 16 foot 2x8 on it without much of a balance problem. It is very stable, and most of all LIGHT! Breaks down QUICK, saw pops off easily and it is VERY compact! Has stops on the supports so you can make repetitive cuts.


----------



## matymatt23 (May 25, 2008)

Guys im new to this site someone be a good host!


----------



## matymatt23 (May 25, 2008)

*How do I change my photo*

Hey Guys h ow do I change my photo?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> I am using the professional power tool guide to continually look for updates on information pertaining to good tool purchases.


What the **** is up with all the spammers lately?:furious:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

matymatt23 said:


> Hey Guys h ow do I change my photo?


I'd start by asking in the right forum. This way is the same as interrupting a conversation instead of joining the conversations. Go to User CP and you will find it there in the left hand navigation menu.


----------



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

I have the Dewalt. Four years & counting, with no problems.


----------



## mullaman (Jun 16, 2008)

*mitre saw stands*

I currently use the ryobi stand. got it for $100 USD a couple of years ago. I like it, but think the dewalt is the best. its got a bigger span, is lighter, and folds up nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

I had the porta mate stand with all the bells and whistles but it was very heavy and cubmbersome, I returned it and got the Trac Rac stand. It is very nice and sets up and breaks down very easy. I would recommend it to any contractor. I got it online for like 180.00, good price for this stand. It has wheels on it but they are a little small but they work all right for transporting on pavement.


----------

